# Misfits



## Overman1977 (May 8, 2010)

Has anybody seen Misfits?  I can't seem to get enough.  It nice to finally have a gritty, realistic, hard-nosed look at 'superheroes'.  It does away with alot of the flash and adds so much more content.  Can anyone tell me if this show is in anyway related to that 80's series Misfits of Science?  It seems like it might be a british 'reboot' of sorts.  

To my thinking, this show portrays what a group of teenagers might actually do with super powers...albeit a bit on the 'moral' side for a bunch of little criminals....I really do like the show.  Any thoughts?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

You're talking about the British show aren't you?


----------



## Man18 (May 8, 2010)

Jup love the show. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## Man18 (May 8, 2010)

Band fuckin pwns too


----------



## Overman1977 (May 8, 2010)

Yup, it's the british show I am talking about.  It's on Mondays and Fridays here in Canada.  



Spoiler



I think i just saw the end of season 1 where Nathan apparently dies and gets buried and finds out his power is immortality, though I'm sure it won't turn out to THAT sweet.  I love his character and he's a fantastic actor.


----------



## Hadrian (May 8, 2010)

Thought it was the usual Channel 4 "pandering to the teen market" shit.  Can't say I enjoyed it at all.


----------



## prowler (May 8, 2010)

I think it was awesome, can't wait until season two :3


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

I didn't mind it too much.  I wouldn't go out of my way to watch it or anything, but if it was on and there was nothing else on I watched it.  It had some pretty moments in it.  I'll probably watch the first episode of the new season to see what happens.

The chick with the seduction touch was pretty fit though, even if she was a bit of a slag.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 11, 2010)

I thought this thread is about the band 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love the band, never heard of the show


----------



## Pliskron (May 11, 2010)

I also thought this was about the band.


----------

